# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  In magazin, tema autosjedalice

## ivaa

bi po planu i programu trebale biti danas u 17,25.

ako slučajno ispadnu zbog "više sile" iz emisije, javim novi termin  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

:Very Happy: 

Zeljno iscekujem!

----------


## zeljana02

ja skroz zaboravila i sjetim se u kadi  :Grin: ...naravno da sam trcala iz kade da vidim prilog... :Grin: 
svaka pohvala sudionicima priloga i autorici  :Smile:

----------

